

Ask HN: Why is coding the most important skill of the future? - rblion

I am learning Python with beginner's mind, HN gurus please enlighten me. Thank you for not thinking this is a 'dumb question'.
======
retroafroman
The first question to ask is-is coding an important skill of the future? Where
does it rank in the importance of skills? No one knows the answers to these
questions, but I'll take a stab.

I think coding will be a _valuable_ skill in the future, but I'm not convinced
it will be the _most important_ skill of the future. I personally do not see
everyone learning to program like everyone has learned to use computers or
cell phones. Many, if not most, people will be happy to just use, not program.
On the other hand, I've heard from somewhere, "program or be programmed". The
meaning I derive is that with programming, you can make the computer do
exactly what you want. If you lack programming skills, you can only do what
the computer (software/programmers) will let you. As in, you can program
something yourself, or let the Apples and Googles of the world dictate how you
use your computer/phone/tablet/internet.

